# Readers Digest says don't eat bottom feeder tuna



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

_"Swordfish
Large bottom-feeder fish such as tuna, shark, king mackerel, tilefish, and especially swordfish are high in mercury. Choose smaller fish, like flounder, catfish, sardines, and salmon instead."
_


Oh well, where can I catch a top of the food chain catfish in my new 31' boat?


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

I think i may go try bottom fishing for a tuna or Mac here soon.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

301bLLC said:


> _"Swordfish
> Large bottom-feeder fish such as tuna, shark, king mackerel, tilefish, and especially swordfish are high in mercury. Choose smaller fish, like flounder, catfish, sardines, and salmon instead."
> _
> 
> ...


Anchor it in the middle of perdido pass and cast towards the GULF restaurant. Make sure you got squid and put a big chunk on the hook. 
Now you can cat fish in your 31 foot boat.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

With all the hormones in meat, and genetically modified everything, you're gonna die from something. Might as well be happy eating and fishing for what you want to. Imho.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Coastal Cowboy said:


> With all the hormones in meat, and genetically modified everything, you're gonna die from something. Might as well be happy eating and fishing for what you want to. Imho.



Genetically modified doesn't necessarily mean it's bad for you...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

